# Lezyne Ebike lamp



## JackWare (Aug 8, 2016)

*Lezyne Ebike front light*

For info, this is the 1000lms output of the new Lezyne Macro 1000 Ebike lamp


----------



## JackWare (Aug 8, 2016)

It's wider than than the L&M Nip 800 but not as long, so not a lot bigger.
Uglier is subjective view.
Is a increase of 25% in stated output modest?
Maybe what you consider mistakes are what two mainstream lighting manufacturers have decided the owners of integrated ebikes that can switch the lights on and off using the inbuilt electronics will want. Not sure why you think complete bikes don't need lights adding as very few currently have lights fitted as standard.


----------

